# thought id make this for all you knitters out there



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

made from hama beads
http://iconosquare.com/p/826752938882122184_382421295


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

No Picture


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Cute.


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

henderpag said:


> No Picture


i just added it


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Cute, nicely thought out, you made a very nice picture with those little beads. Thoughtful.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

beck25 said:


> made from hama beads
> http://iconosquare.com/p/826752938882122184_382421295


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

beck25 said:


> made from hama beads
> http://iconosquare.com/p/826752938882122184_382421295


Neato!--Didn't know, they were called hama beads (see, I'm still learning!)

:thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

How cool is that!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you , that is very good :thumbup:


----------

